# Did Breitling ever make an open heart watch?



## jc-shock

Hi guys,

I'm pretty sure I know the answer but I couldn't resist asking the experts. I was just at a friends wedding and I noticed one of my buddy's that I hadn't seen in a couple of years was wearing what I thought was the standard round bezel Bentley on the bracelet. I was wearing my super avenger so we began to talk about our watches and watches in general. I mentioned that I usually wear mine on an isofrane and he responded by saying "man you really are into watches" and I told him I was impressed he knew of isofrane which I was and surprised. He took the watch off and handed it to me. It was stainless steel with a diamond bezel and had decent weight but it had an open heart style dial with the balance wheel exposed. I told him that I was pretty sure breitling only had one open dial and that was on the $150000 tourbillon. He told me that he bought it 5years ago in very and that it was very expensive but nowhere near that he said between 10000 and 20000. Now he's not the type of guy to wear anything fake and makes a lot of dough so I'm pretty sure he thinks it's real but I'm pretty sure it's fake I just didn't have the heart to tell him that I thought it was fake. So my question is other than the tourbillon has there ever been an exposed balance wheel on a breitling for Bentley. Thanks guys and sorry for making this a short novel.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Didn't Breitling for Bentley have one?


Edit to OP: Bud, why is it that every time I come back to this thread, you've added another paragraph to your post? 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

This one?


----------



## jc-shock

Drop of a Hat said:


> Didn't Breitling for Bentley have one?
> 
> Edit to OP: Bud, why is it that every time I come back to this thread, you've added another paragraph to your post?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I'm really sorry there was an open bar at the wedding so I'm a little drunk. I'm using my android phone and not once but twice I submitted my post before I was finished.


----------



## SnapIT

Sorry to say, but if its like that one its a counterfeit watch. If your friend dropped 20k on that, he's done his money cold.

This is the real deal..


----------



## jc-shock

Kilovolt said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 835096





SnapIT said:


> Sorry to say but its like that one its a counterfeit watch. If your friend dropped 20k on that, he's done his money cold.
> 
> This is the real deal..


It was different than the first one but I'm sure it was fake it definitely wasn't the tourbillon. I just had to be sure because I'm pretty sure it never occurred to him that it could be fake and I believe him when he sais he paid a lot for it. Now I have to decide if I tell him or just leave it alone. Thanks guys I knew it wouldn't take long to confirm my suspicions on here.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## Don Indiano

The name of this watch was "Breitling for Bentley Mulliner Tourbillon", which was a limited edition of tailor-made watches. The lucky and wealthy owner would choose not only the metal and dial color, but a lot of other details like the dial decorations, veneer around the display-back, etc. from a cosy customizations catalog.

It costed around $150k, nonetheless. (You could also get a decent... Bentley for that kind of money! )

Cheers,
Don


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rule number 9...

9 . *No discussions* or pictures *of replica watches*, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.

Thread closed.
Ron


----------

